# Darth Vader Yo !



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

uch: uch: :bareass: 

(Just found the "more" link on the smiles) LOL


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

The folks on e46fanatics love it!

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=217938

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 528i (May 1, 2004)

Aside from the UFO style lighting and the ugly sticker, I think it's pretty nice. However, the dead of night does hide the ugliness we call E60 

I kinda like the black wheel centers, at least on this car at this time of night. :eeps: 
I saw that style of rims on a black Ruf R Turbo, and it looked pretty nice.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

:rofl:

I'll never understand. :lmao:


----------



## REV1 (Nov 14, 2004)

*badass*

there it is my car a little newer my black 528 sits on :bigpimp: black 20"s great look trust me


----------

